# History lesson - All creatures great and small



## Frumpoon (16 March 2017)

Was hoping for a lesson from those who might know how things used to be done. There was an episode of All Creatures Great and Small in earlier tonight set in 1951 where a horse was put down by vet with a shot 

But the huntsman turned up on horseback beforehand with the hounds and blew the horn - what does this mean, what was the purpose? How historically accurate was it? There was no form of transport for the carcass in the scene and the shot took place indoors which I was always told should never happen. 

Really appreciate if anybody knows how this used to be done and what this scene meant


----------



## alibali (16 March 2017)

The tv series is 'adapted' from the books. The incident that particular episode relates to is one where the horse in question is a hunter and its owner (from memory a MFH) always had hounds and a horn sounded as his hunters were put to sleep as that way they thought they were going hunting and all died with their ears pricked. 

As for shooting it inside I raised my eyebrow at that as well, suspect it was done with artistic licence meaning that the entire scene could be done in one take and without the need to actually have a horse there. Bearing in mind the series was shot a very long time ago and likely on a very tight buget.

I wouldn't take too many history lessons from a drama on tv


----------



## Frumpoon (17 March 2017)

Thank you

I wondered whether that was an old tradition that always happened, didn't realise it was a peculiarity of that particular individual

It was very touching and I wondered what the purpose was so thank you for explaining


----------



## Goldenstar (18 March 2017)

It's a nice thought but the truth of it is that most hunters would become pretty likely and diffcult to get a shot at when they heard the horn .


----------



## Shay (18 March 2017)

Not in my experience.  If you are shooting you do need to be more careful as the head will come up - but they are being PTS for a reason.  They are not fit lively and likely to start jumping about all over the place.  For a calm old horse at the end of his hunting life it is a good way to go.  I wouldn't try it for something fit, or being PTS through injury. I've had two PTS this way (albeit some time ago now!) and  - God willing - will choose this end for my beloved hunter should he come to that point.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 March 2017)

Shay said:



			Not in my experience.  If you are shooting you do need to be more careful as the head will come up - but they are being PTS for a reason.  They are not fit lively and likely to start jumping about all over the place.  For a calm old horse at the end of his hunting life it is a good way to go.  I wouldn't try it for something fit, or being PTS through injury. I've had two PTS this way (albeit some time ago now!) and  - God willing - will choose this end for my beloved hunter should he come to that point.
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry but my horses are usually lively and pretty 'normal' when PTS I never wait till they are dragging themselves around .


----------



## Lizziehorselover (23 April 2017)

I have just started reading the books. My gran had the complete set from the Seventies. Is the TV series worth viewing?


----------



## alibali (24 April 2017)

My 6 year old daughter is obsessed with the tv series.... Hence I am the fount of all knowledge regards ACGaS at the moment  The tv series is OK in my opinion but not as good as the books


----------



## SEL (24 April 2017)

I randomly got talking to a lady in Sainsburys some years ago who had just taken her hunter to the kennels to be PTS. He had hunted with her for years, was old and she said he went with his ears pricked when he heard all the commotion of the hounds. She was sad, but happy that he'd gone thinking he was about to head off for a day doing what he loved.

We were both in riding gear which is why we got talking & I guess she needed to download. 30 mins in the freezer aisle & it didn't feel at all odd at the time!


----------



## Goldenstar (24 April 2017)

SEL said:



			I randomly got talking to a lady in Sainsburys some years ago who had just taken her hunter to the kennels to be PTS. He had hunted with her for years, was old and she said he went with his ears pricked when he heard all the commotion of the hounds. She was sad, but happy that he'd gone thinking he was about to head off for a day doing what he loved.

We were both in riding gear which is why we got talking & I guess she needed to download. 30 mins in the freezer aisle & it didn't feel at all odd at the time!
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people I know do this for the above reason .
I prefer home though .


----------



## Alec Swan (26 April 2017)

Lizziehorselover said:



			I have just started reading the books. My gran had the complete set from the Seventies. Is the TV series worth viewing?
		
Click to expand...

Never ever read a book and then watch the series.  They will never be as the characters in your mind's eye!  The series is wonderful stuff (just as I'm sure the books are!).

OP,  I remember the story line,  strangely enough!  No,  it doesn't usually happen as it was portrayed.  The scene was adapted to lend a bit of polish to the story.  

SEL,  it takes courage to take a horse to the kennels,  as I'm sure you accept.

I once shot two elderly ponies for a lady as they stood together.  The lady concerned was going in to permanent care as she could no longer cope with living as she did.  She sat in her wheelchair at the gate,  perhaps fifty yards away and her gardner and I led the ponies out.  When it was done,  I went to see her and there was a tear.  She wanted to pay me but I wouldn't accept anything,  it was a pleasure to help her.  She went in to care and passed away peacefully a week later.

The scene you refer to was a first class bit of telly,  I thought.

Alec.


----------

